# FRITZ!Box SL WLAN  wie kann ich die Verbindung trennen?



## Florian Schulz (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe mir einen neuen DSL anschluss zugelegt.Mitgeliefert war die FRITZ!Box SL WLAN.Nun habe ich alles richtig konfiguriert und ich kann auch immer online sein(Volumerntarif natürlich).Ich wollte aber eigentlich nur zeitweise online sein,also immer manuel die Verbindung herstellen und trennen.Nur im Moment kann ich immer nur online sein und nicht einfach mal trennen oder on gehen.Weiß jemand wie ich das mit dem Router hinbekomme?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Flori


----------

